# for the Beer Soap Experts



## shonnyisley (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a long time reader, first time poster. You guys are great!

I have made several batches of beer soap and it is now a household favorite and best seller. I always dread making the soap becuase of the volcano effect when pouring the lye into the beer. Even when starting with a flat, cold beer and pouring the lye ever so slowly while stirring the solution, I had a nearly horrible accident when I was 9 months pregnant I am kinda nervous about it now  :cry: . Its like one grain of lye can cause a calm solution to go insane in an instant!

Anyhow...I have been playing with ideas in my head trying to figure out how to make a beer soap with 100% beer, with out ever having to have the beer touch the lye. I thought maybe I can start with the total amout of beer I would use in a 100% beer soap batch, simmer it down to 50% of its volume, set aside and cool to RT. Then take the other 50% of liquid I would need, use water and mix the lye in with that. Then add the Lye-water to the oils and put the beer in at that time.  :? 

Has anyone tried it like this? Will it work? Will the soap come out just as bubbly and great with out having the lye mixed directly into the beer? I always  hate that smell anyway! What do you guys think? Thank you very much!


----------



## Beckis19 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not sure, but when cooking with beer if you boil it too long it will get very bitter, and could change the aromatics.  Don't know if that happens anyway when the lye is added, but at least for culinary purposes I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 4, 2010)

Beckis19 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but when cooking with beer if you boil it too long it will get very bitter, and could change the aromatics.  Don't know if that happens anyway when the lye is added, but at least for culinary purposes I wouldn't advise it.


IT smells horrible after the lye is added...


----------



## TessC (Aug 4, 2010)

I did something very similar by accident once and it worked quite well. I...um...sort of forgot that the beer was simmering for a while and it ended up reduced to about 1/4 of the original volume. Instead of playing around with adding the lye to the beersyrup, I just deducted the new beer weight from my total water weight and made my lye solution with that much water. Worked out well, no stinky beer-lye funk, and the soap was lovely.


----------



## RaeRae (Aug 4, 2010)

I let the beer sit open for a week to go flat, then boil it down until it gets to about half the original quantity and put it into the freezer for at least 4 hours. 
I then take it outside and mix it out there. I slowly add the lye... I have never had anything go wrong, and no bubbles at all. I use it in place of water.
I have used guinness, carlton draught, red wine & white wine. 
Personally I find the beer and wine to smell a bit stronger but not horrible until the lye hits it  :!: 
The guinness has to be my favourite so far to use.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 4, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> I did something very similar by accident once and it worked quite well. I...um...sort of forgot that the beer was simmering for a while and it ended up reduced to about 1/4 of the original volume. Instead of playing around with adding the lye to the beersyrup, I just deducted the new beer weight from my total water weight and made my lye solution with that much water. Worked out well, no stinky beer-lye funk, and the soap was lovely.



Thank you! I think this is exactly what I am going to do! I was just worried that doing it this way would lessen the very cool lathering effect that beer has! On another note I hate mixing beer with lye. I hate the scary factor and I hate the smell and dark color that it turns the beer. I have done this with wine too....and it was my worst smelling soap ever! I made it 2 months ago and it is still stinky. I havent had stink issues with my beer soaps but I am sooo trying to avoid mixing the beer with the lye. My logic is that if people make milk soaps by adding the milk in later, then I shoudl be able to do the same thing with the beer.

I have some very cool specialty beers waiting for me to turn them into soap. My list includes:
Oatmeal Stout
Milk Stout
Choclate Stout
Mocha Stout
Sierra Nevada IPA
Kashmere Ale
I am excited.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 4, 2010)

This is something I haven't tried but would like to.  Just wondering though what the beer does that makes the soap different?  

Like GM makes the soap very creamy and lush looking(haven't used it yet, still curing so idk what it does for the lather).  

Does beer or wine change the look and feel of the soap or is it more the novelty of a soap made with beer?


----------



## Stakie (Aug 4, 2010)

I honestly have never heard of beer soap. Now you are just giving me ideas! I'de like to know the benifits of beer as well. =D


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 4, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> This is something I haven't tried but would like to.  Just wondering though what the beer does that makes the soap different?
> 
> Like GM makes the soap very creamy and lush looking(haven't used it yet, still curing so idk what it does for the lather).
> 
> Does beer or wine change the look and feel of the soap or is it more the novelty of a soap made with beer?



I love beer soap. It gives it a nice bubbly long lasting lather and is the best shampoo bar I have ever used! It leaves your hair shiny and clean. I love it for shower, shampoo and shave. The soap comes out light tan.


----------



## krissy (Aug 4, 2010)

i did a beer soap yesterday for the first time. i simmered a cup of beer until it was down to 2.5 oz then i let it cool and added my lye to it. then i added it to my oils and SB'd to trace then i added 2.5 Coconut milk. I ended up HPing this batch so i could try it out right away. i loved it. it came out purple because i added color to it, the lather is fluffy and generous. it didnt stink to bad and i added some EO's so now it just smells like my EO's. i am loving beer soap now!


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 4, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> i did a beer soap yesterday for the first time. i simmered a cup of beer until it was down to 2.5 oz then i let it cool and added my lye to it. then i added it to my oils and SB'd to trace then i added 2.5 Coconut milk. I ended up HPing this batch so i could try it out right away. i loved it. it came out purple because i added color to it, the lather is fluffy and generous. it didnt stink to bad and i added some EO's so now it just smells like my EO's. i am loving beer soap now!


Beer soap is truly addicting! I love how you concentrated the beer so much! Great idea!


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 4, 2010)

Beer soaps and shampoo are my #1 line.  I can't understand how you are getting the volcano effect when you say the beer is flat.  I do cook mine down to 50% and sometimes use it at room temp and other times cold.  Never had a problem.  I do whip the heck out of it when I am cooking it down, I wonder if that is the difference.  And I do agree a beer lye mix smells bad.

Bruce


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 4, 2010)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> Beer soaps and shampoo are my #1 line.  I can't understand how you are getting the volcano effect when you say the beer is flat.  I do cook mine down to 50% and sometimes use it at room temp and other times cold.  Never had a problem.  I do whip the heck out of it when I am cooking it down, I wonder if that is the difference.  And I do agree a beer lye mix smells bad.
> 
> Bruce


IDK what I am doing wrong either. I even left a beer open for 2 weeks once and got the volcano. Maybe it is because I am not boiling it first.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 4, 2010)

I've never boiled the beer and I've never had a volcano effect. (Knock on wood - now that I've said this I've probably cursed myself  :shock:  )

Have you tried pouring the beer into a 2 liter pop bottle and periodically shaking it? I've heard some people do this and it helps the beer to go flat.
I think what you do is every time you open the frig, shake it and then in a short period of time, the beer is flat. I don't know how long it takes because I haven't tried it.

I pour beer into a jar and leave it in the frig until it goes flat. It takes several days but I don't like the idea of leaving on the counter. My concern is that it might develop mold before going flat since it's so hot right now.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 5, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> I did something very similar by accident once and it worked quite well. I...um...sort of forgot that the beer was simmering for a while and it ended up reduced to about 1/4 of the original volume. Instead of playing around with adding the lye to the beersyrup, I just deducted the new beer weight from my total water weight and made my lye solution with that much water. Worked out well, no stinky beer-lye funk, and the soap was lovely.



That's what I do too - reduce the beer and I have never had a volcano with it.... and btw Bruce is our beer soap expert here....

I also find that beer and lye smell horrid until it has a little time to cure out.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just wondered what beer does for soap? do you still add fo, does it smell like beer?


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 5, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I just wondered what beer does for soap? do you still add fo, does it smell like beer?



The soap does not smell like beer at all. I can speak for everyone but after making beer soap, It became an instant best seller and is my houshold favorite. It lathers great and leaves skin feeling soft and hair super shiny and great! I just love it!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2010)

It's popular here, too. I need to make another batch because I've been asked when I'm going to make more.    I don't really know if it was the beer or the scent but family members loved it.


----------



## Jaaret (Aug 5, 2010)

*Removing the Alcohol*

I've never made beer soap before but this thread has inspired me to try it. In doing a little research I've read a few posts that recommend boiling the beer to remove the alcohol content. I'm sure boiling it down accomplishes that. I may have to try making a batch this weekend.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I made 6 batches today and I hope they arent a total disaster. I am attempting to CPOP them and I peaked at them in the oven and I see tiny white spots on top...IDK what the heck that is! 

I reduced the full amout of liquid for my recipe in beer to 1/2. Then I added some regular water to make the lye water and I added the reduced beer into the oils after the lye water was in before I started stirring.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 5, 2010)

You could be seeing ash...

Jaaret you will love it!


----------



## valor (Aug 6, 2010)

My husband brews beer and we have talked about making corresponding batches of soap. I want to use the wort for soaping. That is the pre-carbonated "runnings."  I will have to post and let you know how it goes with that. Thanks for all of the ideas!


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

valor said:
			
		

> My husband brews beer and we have talked about making corresponding batches of soap. I want to use the wort for soaping. That is the pre-carbonated "runnings."  I will have to post and let you know how it goes with that. Thanks for all of the ideas!



Thank you for posting on the Mama Milk soap! That is my next new project!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I just wondered what beer does for soap? do you still add fo, does it smell like beer?



I think it's like adding sugar to a batch, it really increases the lather.

Yes, my beer soap did smell different than regular soap. I used Leiney's which you may be familiar with, honor, and it smelled sort of like a big salted pretzel. I did not add any FO but I'm sure the FO would knock out any beer smell.


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 6, 2010)

valor said:
			
		

> My husband brews beer and we have talked about making corresponding batches of soap. I want to use the wort for soaping. That is the pre-carbonated "runnings."  I will have to post and let you know how it goes with that. Thanks for all of the ideas!



Click on my www button below.  You may get a kick out of it.

Bruce


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 6, 2010)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> valor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! I was looking at your etsy stuff a few days ago. I have been dying to make a liquid beer soap but I am scared! How do you do it? Do you just dilute it in beer??? Do you  have to preserve it after that??? OMG! This is great!


----------



## valor (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW, BigMoose!! :shock:  Great stuff! That is so awesome! My husband is an all grain brewer as well. He started out doing extract and moved to the all grain some months ago. We often talk about how brewing and soaping seem to go together like peanut butter and jelly. I will have to show him your store. He will be happy that it proves I'm not just a loon about soaping anything and everything!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 6, 2010)

I use Sam Adams cherry wheat beer and it does have a smell.  It smells like sweet oatmeal, grain, wheat...very earthy.  Its unfragranced but still has that smell.  It has become one of my best sellers.  Especially when I tell the guys it makes a good shampoo bar.  Ya know how some guys will use bar soap for body and hair   :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2010)

I love it! What a great idea.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/51592284/6- ... your-own-6


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 8, 2010)

> I have been dying to make a liquid beer soap but I am scared! How do you do it? Do you just dilute it in beer???



Just as with making beer soap you replace the water with beer.  That beer shampoo was the toughest soap project I ever took on.  So many batches poured down the drain till I got it right.  I would reccomend you get C. Failor's book "Making natural liquid soaps" and reading everything you can find on the net.

Valor,  I have many all grain recipes that I made up myself.  Have your hubby contact me and I would be happy to share some of them.  I am drinking a potatoe pale ale that is out of this world right now.  Really good stuff.  I heard the Russians make vodka from potatoes so I made up my own recipe to make beer from them.  It is very good.

Bruce


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 8, 2010)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> > I have been dying to make a liquid beer soap but I am scared! How do you do it? Do you just dilute it in beer???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bruce! I have that book and I just CANT do a lye excess in my formulations. I just CANT! I did use the book for other referencing though...it was  good tool when I started because there isnt as much info online about liquid soaps as there is about CP. 

 I agree with you  on the liquid soap being the hardest project to take on. I do my liquid with a lye DISCOUNT of 7%...and I use *gasp* cocoa and shea butters in it! LOL!. I dont use that Red Turkey Castor. I cant use the borax for thickening, i assume because of my formula...and the glycern doesnt work for my viscosity either. I ended up making soap almost every day for 2 weeks and changing my NAOH/KOH ratio until I got to my desired viscosity! It was a night mare!

My soap never comes out clear but I dont care about that. I care about moisture! I sell my liquid soap to my local organic foods co-op that also sells my bar soap and lip balms. They dont mind the milky look and are converting ex-bronners addicts to my liquid soap because it is so much better!

Thank you for telling me about the beer as the water...I dont know if I would have ever felt comfortable doing that with the liquid.  So when you dilute it do you use water or beer for that portion too?


----------



## SoaperBee (Aug 8, 2010)

*Beer Soap fragrance*

Can someone give some examples of what kind of fragrances you would use in the beer soap??

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 8, 2010)

I have used anywhere from peppermint to papya to amber to bay rum to clean cotton...you name it! They all smell great! The 'beer' smell doesnt come through like you would imagne.


----------



## SoaperBee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahhh!!   Gotcha, I did think that you would smell beer... lol!!  

One more question:  What skin benefits do you get by adding beer??

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2010)

I've heard that the hops in beer help sooth irritated skin and has amino acids which help soften the skin.

I've used wsp's energizing blend and a blend of lime EO/Mint Thyme in beer soap and both have turned out smelling wonderful.


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 9, 2010)

An average amount of hops in beer would be about 2.5 ounce to 5 gallons of beer.  I don't know if there would be much as far as benefits from them.

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, darn. Here I thought the beer soap I was using was helping my skin.     So, the beer isn't beneficial, it's just a novelty item. 

I'll still keep making it because family and friends like it. Of course, that might be more due to the scents.

Would it be the same for wine soap? That there isn't enough polyphenols in the wine to be beneficial?


----------



## SoaperBee (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok, so now I have to try this.. We have a Brewery here in Huntsville AL, Now I have a great excuse to go there...

Can someone recommend a good recipe using Olive Oil?  CP

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## ilove2soap (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey SoaperBee! I am in Huntsville Alabama too!  I didn't even know we had a local brewery.  I always use Guinness or Becks Dark for my beer soap.  Love, love, love beer soap.  
Have you gone to Kathy Miller's soapmaking website? She has a ton of soap recipies and I bet you could find a good olive oil recipe there.


----------



## SoaperBee (Aug 11, 2010)

quote="ilove2soap"]Hey SoaperBee! I am in Huntsville Alabama too!  I didn't even know we had a local brewery.[/quote]


Yes, it is called Olde Towne Brewery on Leeman Ferry..  I have not been there, but plan on going soon, and some of the downtown bars sell it as well.... I have 2, 22 year old boys, so they kinda know their way around some suds  

Will let you know how it turns out..

Deb[/quote]


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 11, 2010)

valor said:
			
		

> My husband brews beer and we have talked about making corresponding batches of soap. I want to use the wort for soaping. That is the pre-carbonated "runnings."  I will have to post and let you know how it goes with that. Thanks for all of the ideas!



I'm one of those who was concerned about gluten because my niece has a serious case of celiac's.  But this thread has me convinced to try it!  I'll just make sure she doesn't get any of it.  My husband also brews beer.  I never thought about using the wort in soap.  And Bigmoose's soaps are REALLY cool!  

Does anyone see a huge difference between using the dark beers vs. light beers?  My favorite beer is a Scottish ale, very dark, so I have that one in the house.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2010)

BakingNana - 

Couldn't you find some gluten free beer and try it in soap? Or doesn't gluten free beer exist?


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 11, 2010)

It exists and is easy to get, but it's sort of like a generic American beer (think Bud....sorry Bud lovers, but yuck) and doesn't (IMO) have the gorgeous qualities of a fine beer.  I'm not going to sell beer soap and I won't give it to anyone in the family without a big caution.  She should be OK.  The soap I make for her for her eczema is all she uses anyway.  If I'm going to play around with beer soap, I'd at least like to use a beer I like.   My boys would sure like it!


----------



## evergreen (Aug 12, 2010)

*ice cube method for beer soap?*

Has anyone tried freezing flattened beer into ice cubes the way that Anne L. Watson does for milk soap in her book, "Milk Soapmaking"?


----------



## PrincessPeach (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, freezing beer works just fine, evergreen!  It helps ensure that the beer is really and truly flat.


----------



## evergreen (Aug 13, 2010)

PrincessPeach said:
			
		

> Yep, freezing beer works just fine, evergreen!



I just did it!  I have my first batch of beer soap bubbling in the crock.

I put the beer in a quart container and shook it every couple of minutes for about forty minutes.  I let it sit while I did some things around the house and found my ice cube trays.  I froze the beer and started the soap a few hours later.  

So far, so good.  It didn't smell that bad...somewhere between crab and fermenting bread dough or Amish Friendship starter.  I can't wait for the Sam Adams Summer Ale Soap to be finished.  I'll be putting honey and litsea in this one.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds wonderful! 

You do know it's forum rules that you must post pictures after telling everyone that you have soap in the pot...hee hee   :wink:


----------



## jessicammorton (Aug 16, 2010)

So, now I am truly inspired   I work at a brewery and so have access to loads of great beer!  

Since I only use EOs, and no FOs, in my soaps, I am curious as how to KEEP that beer aroma.  I am making a pumpkin soap and want the beer to give my soap a really nice herbal/earthy note...like falling leaves.  I am planning on using our fall ale, which is quite hoppy and has lots of oats, wheat, and rye in the malt bill...I want to boil it down 25-30% so I can evaporate off the alcohol and add the beer concentrate at trace.  

Question: will my soap still have a little "hoppy-beery" character if I do it this way?  And is adding at trace a good idea if using concentrated beer (most alcohol flashed off)?  Anyone tried this?

I am super excited!!!  My creative wheels are whizzing...


----------



## jessicammorton (Aug 16, 2010)

P.S. -Totally agree that beer is the best for hair, need to try it in my shampoo bar formula!

I'll share my Beer Hair Rinse recipe, it works like a charm and especially for those days in between regular washings (and as a conditioning rinse after a good scrubbing with a shampoo bar):

- 12 oz. bottle of beer (light, filtered, hoppy styles are best...pilseners and pale ales)
- 1 egg yolk
- 1 tsp. honey
- 1/4-1/2 tsp. jojoba oil (depending on how dry your hair is)
- 5 drops bay laurel EO
- 5 drops grapefruit, peppermint, rosemary, or geranium EO

Pour into a jar, cap, and shake well to mix.  I use 1/2 cup poured over my wet hair (and I have long hair) in the shower and massage it in, then rinse it out.  Store the remainder of the jar in the fridge and use it up within a week, always shaking before you use.

*Note: if you use rosemary EO, don't wash hair at night...the rosemary will make you very alert and you won't get any sleep!!  I always forget, until I am still awake at 2am


----------



## Soaplady22 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your recipe! May have to try this one ~
*S*


----------



## lily (Sep 6, 2010)

This thread inspired me to make my first batch of beer soap ! I made a HP blonde d'Achouffe (from Belgium) beer soap. I found an amazingly good link that helped me very much. http://www.natural-skincare-made-easy.o ... -soap.html 

Everything went so well ! Therefore, I feel that a slight yeast smell residue... is it normal ? It faded a bit during the night but then... I will see if my e.o.'s smell will get stronger. 

Today, I try with Guiness. I am so much looking forward to making it. I think that us, soapmakers are crazy and so much hooked on our art ! 

Thank you to everybody for your inspiration !


----------



## paillo (Sep 6, 2010)

beer soap is one of my favorites! creamy, extra-bubbly lather and really moisturizing. on a really hot day i love a corona with lime, and it has become my most popular soap.

i use an entire 12-oz corona as all the liquid for a 3-lb batch. i haven't boiled it down at all, but have made sure it's totally flat by keeping it in the refrig for a week in a larger bottle and shaking it frequently. i've never had a volcano effect (only did with wine) and the beer lye smell's not too bad and disappears during cure. lime eo gives it a wonderfully fresh scent, and enough of the beer's natural fragrance remains to make it really smell like corona with lime. to keep the scent i keep the batch in a covered plastic shoebox with a couple of lime eo/ soaked cotton balls.

can't wait to try some autumn beers, but a bit perplexed as to what eos to add...

here's a not-very-pretty and small pic of the corona lime if anyone's interested. http://www.dragonphlies.com/images/1279 ... 67174.jpeg. i made a new batch with lime and lemongrass eos and green french clay lemongrass embeds -- much prettier than these examples, a hit with my buyers, and one of my personal favorites.


----------



## dubnica (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG another thing to do...I will never stop  :roll:


----------



## peteyfoozer (Sep 6, 2010)

I made my first beer soap recently, and I LOVE it! I can't believe what it does for my hair!  
 :mrgreen:


----------



## lily (Sep 6, 2010)

I made HP beer soap and am too looking forward to trying it. ... is it another addiction. 
Tonight, this is my second batch and I add honey, honey f.o. and nutmeg e.o. (with a Guiness soap)

I wonder if phytokeratin would be destroyed if added after cooking.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, you got me.  I'm trying Beer Soap today.  Go Me!   

 I'm gonna boil down the Extra Stout Guiness I got to at least half concentrate.  Then I'm going cool it down in the freezer. When making my lye water I reduce the amount of water by how much concentrated beer I have and add the beer to the oils.  

Lastly, I'd like to add some honey to the soap.  I'll do that at trace.  I'm putting in eo's or fo's for my first trip down the Beer Soap Road. 

Am I missing anything?  Does it sound like I'm doing it correctly?  

Thanks to everyone for the inspiration!  My family will love the beer soap!


----------



## steffm (Oct 4, 2010)

I made beer soap this summer.  This and my hemp soap are what went the fastest.  Love this soap.  Just got more beer to make more soap   !


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2010)

So I made my beer soap yesterday.  CPOP.  I took it out of the molds this morning to cut and it was a little oily.  That normal?  

This is the recipe I used:
http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/s ... -beer.html

BTW:  I didn't put any honey in or any EO's/FO's.  I just made it plain.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of you who contributed to this thread.  Armed with all of your tips, I just made my first batch of beer soap which I hope will also work as a shampoo bar.  I boiled down the beer by half and then added my honey to that.  The remainder of my liquid was water and I added the lye to that.  I stirred the concentrated lye water with my oils at about 110 degrees to blend and then I added my beer honey mixture.  I don't know what it's supposed to smell like but it just smelled like beer, not funky at all.  Used Cedarwood, Rosemary, Clary Sage and 10x Orange EO to scent.  All went beautifully until I tapped the mold (it was a small 500 gram test batch so I used an old Pringles can) to get out air bubbles and the bottom of the mold fell off.  Oops!  Fortunately my work surface is a scrap piece of formica counter top.  I jammed the lid back on, scooped up the soap that had oozed out (let's hear it for rubber gloves) and glopped it back into the mold.  I made a mess but hopefully the soap will turn out OK.  I had two cylindrical molds lined and waiting to go but only taped the bottom of one of them.  Lesson learned!

Oils were PO, CO, OO, Castor, Babassu, and small amounts of wheat germ oil, cocoa butter, jojoba, and beeswax.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of you who contributed to this thread.  Armed with all of your tips, I just made my first batch of beer soap which I hope will also work as a shampoo bar.  I boiled down the beer by half and then added my honey to that.  The remainder of my liquid was water and I added the lye to that.  I stirred the concentrated lye water with my oils at about 110 degrees to blend and then I added my beer honey mixture.  I don't know what it's supposed to smell like but it just smelled like beer, not funky at all.  Used Cedarwood, Rosemary, Clary Sage and 10x Orange EO to scent.  All went beautifully until I tapped the mold (it was a small 500 gram test batch so I used an old Pringles can) to get out air bubbles and the bottom of the mold fell off.  Oops!  Fortunately my work surface is a scrap piece of formica counter top.  I jammed the lid back on, scooped up the soap that had oozed out (let's hear it for rubber gloves) and glopped it back into the mold.  I made a mess but hopefully the soap will turn out OK.  I had two cylindrical molds lined and waiting to go but only taped the bottom of one of them.  Lesson learned!
> 
> Oils were PO, CO, OO, Castor, Babassu, and small amounts of wheat germ oil, cocoa butter, jojoba, and beeswax.



AS I am on a similar quest now, how did this shampoo bar turn out?


----------



## cp chick (Jun 27, 2011)

I made my first beer batch this past weekend.  About a week ago I poured a beer into an ice cream container and stirred it well.  It was left at room temp in my soaping room until Saturday, when I made my batch.  No reducing and used 100% beer as liquid, but I did partially freeze it, with no volcano.  The smell is very wheaty/hoppy, but not what I would call bad.  I used green clay and green/yellow oxide with a Sweet Grass EO.  Unfortunately it was a partial gel, but after 36 hrs all I smelled was EO.  Can't wait for it to cure!


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 14, 2012)

Wondering if anyone knows if I can use a stock photo of a bottle of Guinness Stout on a soap label for soap make with Guiness? I btw boiled the beer and had no problem stirring in the lye.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 15, 2012)

You do need to get permission to name the beer in your advertising which would include a picture of their beer.  They are very fussy on their branding so a quick email to them should take care of it.


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh well they said no to using thier logo.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello from Wisconsin! Beer is us lol. Listen even if your beer is flat you still have to cook off the alcohol! Beer shampoo idea is old as the hills. Back in the fifties, it was used plain as a setting lotion. Now we know how to put it in our soap. You don't have to leave it open for a week either cause when it's boiled, it goes flat. I use two bottles. lol 
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I've made several batches at this point using 100% Guinness and they are turning out great. Seems to be very popular. I do not boil the beer, just pour into a pitcher and stir often for a couple of days. I leave it out on the counter till the carbonation goes way down then I weigh it for my batch of soap and freeze it. I mix the lye very slowly into the frozen beer so the mixture does not heat up. I mix the mixture into room tempture oils and it all works perfectly. It does have a funky odor but the cured soap does not.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 2, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> Oh well they said no to using thier logo.



Is there a craft brewery in your area?  They will usually donate the beer for soap as long as you are putting their logo on your label.  It is wonderful advertising for them.  The one I use gives me beer as it is being filtered  so it's not a drinkable or finished product yet and it works fantastic!


----------



## jeremmy (Feb 2, 2013)

I made a 100% beer soap this week for the first time. Boiled it for 10  minutes and than put it in the freezer for one hour in a shallow  container. The smell of it boiling is horrible...it did heat up more  than a water/lye solution, but definitely no burning or volcano  effect...i actually did it cpop, but it didnt overheat or volcano in the  oven either.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 2, 2013)

jeremmy said:


> I made a 100% beer soap this week for the first time. Boiled it for 10  minutes and than put it in the freezer for one hour in a shallow  container. The smell of it boiling is horrible...it did heat up more  than a water/lye solution, but definitely no burning or volcano  effect...i actually did it cpop, but it didnt overheat or volcano in the  oven either.



Is there any reason to boil other then making it go flat faster? Soaping101 says to get the yummy benefits of brewski in the beer not to boil it. Just curious.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 2, 2013)

I like to reduce it so that it is significantly stronger when I add it to the soap.......


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2013)

I simmer it to make sure most of the alcohol has evaporated.


----------



## paillo (Feb 3, 2013)

i forgot to say i love my milk soaps, so i use half the beer, mixed with buttermilk powder, at trace.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a good idea1 I never thought of adding some buttermilk powder. I have tried beer and cream together and liked the soap. What I didn't like was the FO I used so I still have bars of it.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 4, 2013)

It's really good that this post from 2 years ago surfaced up.

I am always interested in using beer in my soap, especially shampoo soaps. All the reading got me excited and wanting to try out more.

Just a few questions:
1) Have anybody use beer that were expired before to make? Will it affect the quality of the soap?
2) Which is a better way of adding beer? To the lye? or to the soap at trace? 

Seems like different people have different preference on the adding of the beer. Thus will like to have more understanding before I proceed.


----------



## TangledFrog (Feb 4, 2013)

What timing!  I just came across a video on YouTube over the weekend (Soaping101 Channel, if you've heard of it).  

Anyway, the video I watched mentioned leaving the beer out until flat and then freezing it.  And combining with a "milk" of your choice for added conditioning to offset the effects of any residual alcohol.  I'm actually hoping to experiment with this soon.

Oh, here's the link...   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfbmeZuWwuY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfbmeZuWwuY[/ame]


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2013)

I really need to emphasize that you have to get the alcohol out too.  That is why I cook mine.

Expired beer should be fine as long as there is no mold....


----------



## Hazel (Feb 4, 2013)

hoegarden said:


> Just a few questions:
> 1) Have anybody use beer that were expired before to make? Will it affect the quality of the soap?
> 2) Which is a better way of adding beer? To the lye? or to the soap at trace?




I agree with Lindy. 

As long as the beer isn't moldy, it will be fine in soap and won't affect the quality. Of course, you may not want to drink old beer. :wink: As I understand it, beer doesn't really expire because of the alcohol content. It just won't taste as good (some people have told me beer doesn't taste good even before the exp/sell by date). I reply - it depends on the beer. 

The best way of adding beer is how you prefer to do it. I've done it both ways - either add the lye to the beer or mix the lye in water and add the simmered down beer after I've blended the lye solution into the batch. Both ways work fine - just do what you find is easiest.


----------



## pjfan74 (Feb 4, 2013)

valor said:


> My husband brews beer and we have talked about making corresponding batches of soap. I want to use the wort for soaping. That is the pre-carbonated "runnings."  I will have to post and let you know how it goes with that. Thanks for all of the ideas!



My husband brews as well...I'm anxious to hear how the soap turns out using the wort!  Have you ground any of the spent grains and used in soap?  Although, I love making Spent Grain Bread, so not sure I could part with any to use in soap!


----------



## green soap (Feb 4, 2013)

pjfan74 said:


> My husband brews as well...I'm anxious to hear how the soap turns out using the wort!  Have you ground any of the spent grains and used in soap?  Although, I love making Spent Grain Bread, so not sure I could part with any to use in soap!



I used to brew beer and recently made my first three batches of beer soap.  I was just thinking that the wort would work out better than the finished beer.  We would not have to boil it for a long time to evaporate the alcohol, and no carbonation to worry about either.  With my method I would freeze the wort directly into ice cube trays.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 7, 2013)

What is the "wort"? I just spoke with my local brewer to work out of deal to trade some beer for beer soap. He said that I could get some before it is carbonated from him. He was very willing to try out the soap I make out if it.


----------



## green soap (Feb 7, 2013)

Kansas Farm Girl said:


> What is the "wort"? I just spoke with my local brewer to work out of deal to trade some beer for beer soap. He said that I could get some before it is carbonated from him. He was very willing to try out the soap I make out if it.



The wort is the malted barley and hops 'tea', right after it is boiled and cooled.  Right before you add the yeast.  It has a lot of malty sugars.  Yeast converts malt to alcohol.  

Un-carbonated sounds good, one less step in the process.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 7, 2013)

That was what I thought, already flat. Will pick some up next week and give it a try. Is there any particular recipe that really works well with beer, or can I use my favorite with a beer twist?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 7, 2013)

I suggest using your favorite recipe with it because then you will be able to notice if it makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 7, 2013)

Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 8, 2013)

You're welcome but I also suggested it because I'd love to hear what you think of it. Now I've just revealed my diabolical scheme to get someone else to make a comparison beer batch (which I had said a long time ago I was going to do). Altruistic...not.


----------

